# Doughnuts are blistering on one side



## tamdoankc (Aug 14, 2008)

I am using a recipe for batter dropped doughnuts. When I make the donuts, one side is nice, round and smooth but the other side is blistered and develops warts. I'm not sure how to prevent the one side from developing warts. It usually occurs in the first few seconds the batter touches the hot oil. While the bottom is frying the top starts to develop blisters or warts. Still edible but really ugly on the one side. I imagine it has something to do with the baking powder. Does anyone know why this is occuring and how to fix this problem?

BUTTERMILK DONUTS 2 eggs1 cup sugar1 1/4 cups buttermilk5 tablespoons vegetable oil1/4 teaspoon vanilla2 cups all-purpose flour4 teaspoons double-acting baking powder½ teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon nutmeg Beat eggs. Slowly add sugar. Stir in buttermilk and mix thoroughly.Add oil and vanilla to mixture. Sift all dry ingredients together and blend into egg mixture. Beat slowly for 30 seconds or until batter is smooth. If batter thickens, add 2 to 4 tablespoons of milk. Batter should always pour easily.


----------

